# Moet Approx 3 Years Old Lurcher from Lurcher Link



## CarrieH (Mar 25, 2011)

Moet came into Lurcher Link from the pound where she was due to be PTS.









Moet is probably Saluki x Bull x Greyhound - she's very fit and compact but very pretty. She's a lovely red/ fawn with white points - some scarring to her face, so guessing she's been worked, in which case she's probably NOT cat or small furry friendly. 









She's obviously belonged to someone who's put in some training with her as she's a nice, well mannered dog. She's generally clean and quiet in her kennel (apart from food time when she pretends she's been starved for weeks )and walks nicely on the lead. She travels well in a car too and seems to get on OK with other dogs, 









Moet has been vaccinated, microchipped, wormed and neutered. She's about 24-25 ins tts and approx 3 years old. She'd make a good family dog, and would probably be OK to be left for short periods. 









Moet is currently with Kaye of Lurcher Link in West Yorkshire. If you'd like to know more about her, please phone Kaye on 01422 240168 (before 9pm please) or email: [email protected]
Lurcher Link rehome across the UK and require a homecheck to be carried out.


----------



## CarrieH (Mar 25, 2011)

Should have also added that LL can assist with transport to get a dog to a new home if necessary.
I've got to admit I'm rather taken with Moet, think she looks such a beauty.


----------



## CarrieH (Mar 25, 2011)

Moet is still looking for a home.


----------

